# Painting on cardboard like drywall?



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Just get some Hot mud, let dry, sand & feather, finish, repaint. Easy one day job.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

That might work.. or the moisture in the mud will cause the paper ( its a covering paper over the actual white gypsum that sheetrock is made from) to bubble .
What I do is coat it with something that will be a moisture barrier- Oil primer, a waterborne primer called Gardz or pigmented Shellac- called BIN. then taping compound (2x) , sand, prime and finish.


----------



## Bonzai (Oct 29, 2010)

What brushjockey says ... Plus use a utility knife to cut round the drywall paper to make sure there are no loose parts which happens if you just try to peel it back.


----------



## jschaben (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm not 100% sure that's drywall, looks a little like masonite (hardboard). Kinda immaterial though as what Brushjockey posted would work fine in either case.


----------



## roxas2030 (Jul 2, 2012)

Thank you guys so much! Is this a good sealer (1 gal. besides 1 qt.)?
"Kilz 1-Gal. Oil based White odorless Primer"- http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...53&langId=-1&keyword=oil+primer&storeId=10051


----------



## roxas2030 (Jul 2, 2012)

What is a taping compound?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

roxas2030 said:


> Thank you guys so much! Is this a good sealer (1 gal. besides 1 qt.)?
> "Kilz 1-Gal. Oil based White odorless Primer"- http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...53&langId=-1&keyword=oil+primer&storeId=10051


 
It is not the best but if you already have it, it will work( maybe):whistling2:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Taping compound is like spackle only made for finishing drywall. Spreads easier, sands (usually) easier. Plus three is a very popular one. You can get it in small amounts ( maybe a qt- for sure a gal) . Use as big a mud blade as you can- I would be using a 12" and a 3" to get it out of the pail and onto the big blade. 
Look for it in the sheetrock section- not the paint dept.


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

looks like sound board to me. Which some people get confused an install instead of drywall. Its meant to be installed UNDER drywall


----------



## roxas2030 (Jul 2, 2012)

Really appreciate the help guys. can you guys recommend a good oil primer ans taping compound, preferably from home depot or lowes?


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

roxas2030 said:


> Really appreciate the help guys. can you guys recommend a good oil primer ans taping compound, preferably from home depot or lowes?


 
Brush has already posted about the compound and Cover Stain is also @ Lowes


----------

